# Any improvements needed?



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to design crochet patterns and I recently designed a crochet rabbit pattern. Here are the finished results:





























Please tell me if you think this rabbit needs any improvement, like should I make the legs longer make the ears thinner ect.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it's adorable and if I saw it at the store I would buy it. If you are making another, something that might be cute is making it's belly white. I know a lot of people luv buns with white bellies, me included! I really do like it just the way it is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

PaGal said:


> I think it's adorable and if I saw it at the store I would buy it. If you are making another, something that might be cute is making it's belly white. I know a lot of people luv buns with white bellies, me included! I really do like it just the way it is.



Thanks! I was thinking of selling them in the classified section under RO and I could crochet it to look just like the customers bunny. Yes, I was going to give it a white belly, but I completely forgot . I wrote a pattern for it, so I'll probably make a new one with a white belly.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the left ear needs to flop down, also needs a cream collar, and I think it needs to be mailed out to me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I think the left ear needs to flop down, also needs a cream collar, and I think it needs to be mailed out to me.



Yes, I'd like the ears to be able to stand upright or be moveable, so I think I'll put wire in the ears to make them poseable. I can put any color collar I want made out of any color, it would very quick to make. No way, I'm keeping this one, but I can make you a Shya.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the size too. It's larger so you could snuggle with it, use it as a pillow, throw it at a husband or give it to a child to drag around.

Haha Shya would be easy. You'd only need one eye so less yard!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I love the size too. It's larger so you could snuggle with it, use it as a pillow, throw it at a husband or give it to a child to drag around.
> 
> Haha Shya would be easy. You'd only need one eye so less yard!



Yes, it is quite big. Hahahaha! I laughed at the throw it at your husband idea.

Yes, but it doesn't take up much yarn to make an eye. I'm sorry Shya lost her eye BTW.  I'm sure it was nerve wrecking taking her in.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 14, 2013)

The back of the head looks like it is a little loose, because the stuffing is showing, but other than that little thing, I love it! I wouldn't mind trying the pattern once you finalize it, if you need/want a tester  I like that the back legs look more realistic than the ones on silly stuffed animals in the store.

On second glance the back feet look a little plump, but maybe that's just a stuffing issue. 

I still think it's great, and want to make Monty a mini-me


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 14, 2013)

very cute design... only critique I have is that the way the mouth is done, it makes the bunny look sad... maybe if the outer edges of the mouth curved up ever so slightly? unless you were specifically going for the "disapproving bunn" look... in which case, Nala says you owe her royalties!


----------



## kmaben (Apr 14, 2013)

Nala looks like an angry squirrel in the last one. Do you want this bag of hazel hamster I have?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> The back of the head looks like it is a little loose, because the stuffing is showing, but other than that little thing, I love it! I wouldn't mind trying the pattern once you finalize it, if you need/want a tester  I like that the back legs look more realistic than the ones on silly stuffed animals in the store.
> 
> On second glance the back feet look a little plump, but maybe that's just a stuffing issue.
> 
> I still think it's great, and want to make Monty a mini-me



I know, I didn't like that either. I think its because I single crochet decreased over that area, maybe if I single crochet decreased more tightly it wouldn't be loose anymore. The pattern is almost finished, I just need to add a few tweaks. Yes, I was thinking of selling the pattern and the crocheted bunny. But before I sell the pattern I need to make sure the bunny comes out good, and that people understand my pattern. You would just have to keep the pattern to yourself and not sell or share it. Also you would have to not sell the finished bunny either, and I'll give you the pattern. And yes, I like that the feet and legs look better than store animals too. I created the pattern except for the pattern for the feet which can be found free here: http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/2013/01/bunny-paw-applique.html I was just looking up crochet rabbit patterns and I found this bunny foot pattern, originally I was just going to make one bunny foot to hang on my keychain, but once it was done I thought it would make a great crochet bunny foot.

Yes, the feet might be a little plump, but I think that can be fixed depending on how much stuffing I put in them.

I'm going to make one of Ash soon, I'll see if I can fix the problems.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> very cute design... only critique I have is that the way the mouth is done, it makes the bunny look sad... maybe if the outer edges of the mouth curved up ever so slightly? unless you were specifically going for the "disapproving bunn" look... in which case, Nala says you owe her royalties!



Yes, I agree the mouth is too sad looking. But luckily that problem can be easily fixed.

Hahaha, Nala really looks disapproving there, lol. She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 14, 2013)

I probably have at least 50 more shots of her giving me her "disapproving" look, hehe... those were just the first ones I found that had a really good view of the mouth area


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I love it! I agree it looks sad but that's easily fixed!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 14, 2013)

I dunno, that's a pretty good Flemish mouth...


----------



## Deliciosa (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think you need to change anything, looks great and I would definitely buy one if I had the opportunity!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> I probably have at least 50 more shots of her giving me her "disapproving" look, hehe... those were just the first ones I found that had a really good view of the mouth area



Haha! That's funny! She must be really disapproving at times to get that many pictures, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> I love it! I agree it looks sad but that's easily fixed!



Thanks Katie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I dunno, that's a pretty good Flemish mouth...



Aww, Monty is adorable!

Also, let me know if you want me to pm you the pattern, email it ect. Because I finished the pattern yesterday.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Deliciosa said:


> I don't think you need to change anything, looks great and I would definitely buy one if I had the opportunity!



Thanks! I might post and add where I crochet a bunny in your bunnies colors in the classifieds section.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay Missy, I emailed you the pattern. Please let me know if you get it!


----------



## kmaben (Apr 15, 2013)

Where is the classified section?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

kmaben said:


> Where is the classified section?



You know the blue bar under the rabbits online picture, there is a blue bar under the picture and it says Home, Photos, Articles, Rabbits, Classifieds, Groups, Videos. Its on that bar. I didn't see the classifieds section for a while either .


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 15, 2013)

I got it! It went to my spam for some reason, so I had to rescue it. That's an account that doesn't normally get any spam, so I noticed it before I checked my PM here  What size hook did you use? And is it safe to assume that's just worsted/DK weight yarn? I'll grab a skein of Red Heart tomorrow when I'm at work again.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I got it! It went to my spam for some reason, so I had to rescue it. That's an account that doesn't normally get any spam, so I noticed it before I checked my PM here  What size hook did you use? And is it safe to assume that's just worsted/DK weight yarn? I'll grab a skein of Red Heart tomorrow when I'm at work again.



Sorry for the late reply, I was watching Iron Man 2 

Strange, I don't know why it ended up in the spam folder. The hook I used is missing, but I'm pretty sure it was a 4.25 mm hook. I'm not sure if it really matters what size hook you use though. Also yes, the brand was Red Heart and I think it was worsted weight.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 16, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Haha! That's funny! She must be really disapproving at times to get that many pictures, lol.



she's my little attitude bunny, lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

I just remembered I used a size H hook. It was definitely a size H. I'm so sorry about the other post I had thought it was a 4.25mm at first.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay cool! My H hook is my favorite, because it's one that I got with a bamboo handle and I love it. I learned to crochet from my crochet instructor at work (I'm the education coordinator at a fabric store with classes) and she's so helpful. These are her favorite hooks so I tried one and love it. /babble babble


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Okay cool! My H hook is my favorite, because it's one that I got with a bamboo handle and I love it. I learned to crochet from my crochet instructor at work (I'm the education coordinator at a fabric store with classes) and she's so helpful. These are her favorite hooks so I tried one and love it. /babble babble



Cool! That's great that you get to use your favorite hook! That's cool that someone showed you how to crochet. I learned crochet pretty much from Youtube.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

I made a new white bunny from the same pattern as the brown bunny. I tried to correct the problems the old one has. Here it is. Let me know what you think. 









^ As you can see, I compared the two. I used a much smaller hook for the white one. And a big hook for the brown one.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2013)

Your crocheted bunnies are adorable! I think its an awesome idea to make them special order and sell them here (we certainly have lot's of bunny lovers who I'm sure would love to have one of their own) :happybunny:

P.S. I would love an orange or harlequin one ; )


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 19, 2013)

You can put me on the list for one of your crocheted bunnies when I can. Have you figured out the price you will be charging? I would offer my services to test your pattern but I'm new to this kind of crocheting. I can crochet about any afghan pattern. lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

luvthempigs said:


> Your crocheted bunnies are adorable! I think its an awesome idea to make them special order and sell them here (we certainly have lot's of bunny lovers who I'm sure would love to have one of their own) :happybunny:
> 
> P.S. I would love an orange or harlequin one ; )



I know, lots of bunny owners would like to haev one that looks like their own bun.

Yes, I think orange would be adorable! harlequin would look great too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> You can put me on the list for one of your crocheted bunnies when I can. Have you figured out the price you will be charging? I would offer my services to test your pattern but I'm new to this kind of crocheting. I can crochet about any afghan pattern. lol



I'm not sure how much I'd charge yet, I was thinking maybe $10 I'm not sure yet. I may lower or higher the price. If you would like to test the pattern I'll send it to you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

Also, if I sell them I'll probably give a choice if people would like me to crochet a bunny with the smaller hook and the bunny would be the shape and size of the white bunny if I used a smaller hook. Or if the would like me to crochet a bunny with a bigger hook and it would be the shape and size of the brown bunny. I could also try to make the crochet bunny look more like the customers bunny by modifying the pattern a little, for instance if the bunny I was crocheting had smaller ears than the bunny on my pattern I would modify the ear pattern and make the ears shorter.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 19, 2013)

I would love to test your bunny pattern! Of course, I think the real test will be how well I can crochet your pattern! lol Afghans are so simple & I haven't crocheted many other projects so I hope I can do a good job with the bunny! If I make it & it turns out well, you will know for sure ANYONE can make it! lol Oh, & I think I know just the color yarn to use for bunny! What size crochet hook did you use for big bunny & what size for little bunny?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> I would love to test your bunny pattern! Of course, I think the real test will be how well I can crochet your pattern! lol Afghans are so simple & I haven't crocheted many other projects so I hope I can do a good job with the bunny! If I make it & it turns out well, you will know for sure ANYONE can make it! lol Oh, & I think I know just the color yarn to use for bunny! What size crochet hook did you use for big bunny & what size for little bunny?



Sure! Just pm me your email and I'll email it to you. Haha, you can't be that bad at crochet, when I first started one of my first projects was 'going' to be a blanket but I wasn't counting my stitches and the whole thing got thicker at the bottom of the blanket so I sewed it up into a dress. I can post pictures of it if you want to see it. I used an H size crochet hook for the big bunny and for the small bunny I used a lace hook, yup, its for crocheting lace. Anyway before I was more educated on crochet and crochet hooks I went on Ebay to find an auction for a lot of crochet hooks it said that they were crochet lace hooks but I didn't know the difference so I bidded and won the auction. It was cheap around 7 dollars though so definitely not a waste of money. Anyway, I bought the hooks and they arrived in the mail and I realized that I had bought really tiny hooks that wouldn't even be able to crochet yarn. But I realized that the package came with different sizes of lace hooks so I looked at them all and I found a few that were big enough to work with some yarn. So I tested and made a tiny lion with one of them and I found the stitch was very tight, much tighter than if I used regular crochet hooks. That's why the brown bunnies ears flop (I'll put wire in the ears to fix that problem, especially if I sell crochet bunnies made with a big hook) and the white bunnies ears don't flop I used the small hook and the ear stitches were so tight that they didn't flop. Anyway, enough of my blabbering you were asking what size hooks I used. So for the white bunny I used a hook that say 2 on it, so I'm not really sure how you would find one to buy. I guess if you went to a yarn store they might have something tiny to work with. I dunno I'm not sure where you would get one, but if I do find out what 2 means I'll let you know. Otherwise I think if you can just find a very small crochet hook it should do nicely with making your crochet bunny small at least I think it would work.

Wow, I didn't mean to write such a long post. I guess I felt a bit wordy right now, or I just had so much to say . And here I am making it longer I better stop now or I'll go on all day, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh Tauntz, this is the lace hook I crocheted the white rabbit with.









That will give you an idea of what size hook to look for if you ever want to try crocheting the white rabbit.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks! I went ahead & ordered an H hook from Amazon. Got tired of looking & hoping so thought wouldn't hurt to have 2 anyway! lol Who knows might get mom back into crocheting. So it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday. Just as well I have a very busy Monday & Tuesday! By Wednesday I will need something relaxing to do while watching TV with the buns! Yes, I have a hard time just sitting still. I like to be busy even when watching TV! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Thanks! I went ahead & ordered an H hook from Amazon. Got tired of looking & hoping so thought wouldn't hurt to have 2 anyway! lol Who knows might get mom back into crocheting. So it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday. Just as well I have a very busy Monday & Tuesday! By Wednesday I will need something relaxing to do while watching TV with the buns! Yes, I have a hard time just sitting still. I like to be busy even when watching TV! lol



Yes, it never hurts to have two. Hopefully your mom will get back into crocheting. Great! Than you will have something relaxing to do on Wednesday.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I'm not sure how much I'd charge yet, I was thinking maybe $10 I'm not sure yet. I may lower or higher the price. If you would like to test the pattern I'll send it to you.



$10 would be totally reasonable if it covers your costs as far as time/materials... maybe even $15 for larger and/or more time intensive bunnies.

some comments on shipping and other business-type stuff, since you're planning to sell the bunnies...
~ as long as you keep things to 13 oz or less, shipping prices via first class mail are super cheap (maxes out at $3.77 for 13 oz on the USPS calculator)

~ if you use PayPal to collect money for the sales, do NOT go through the post office directly to ship. first of all, USPS site doesn't allow you to purchase first class postage online, which not only means a trip to the post office, it means no 15% or whatever discount for paying online. buy your shipping labels through the PayPal site! you can pay for first class postage online via PayPal even though you can't on the USPS site, meaning you get the discount for buying online (so it comes out cheaper than the USPS shipping calculator) AND you can print the label from home. going through PayPal instead of the post office, a 13 oz first class mail package is $3.38 instead of $3.77.

~ if you try to "schedule a pickup" to avoid having to drop the package off at the post office, USPS won't schedule pick-ups for first class packages unless you're also having at least one priority or express mail package picked up at the same time. *however*, there is a loophole! a scheduled package pick-up means you can leave stuff on the front porch or ask them to ring the doorbell to be handed the packages, etc. and is great for larger packages and/or multiple packages that won't fit in your mailbox... BUT, if the package(s) you're sending fit in your mailbox, you can just put them in there and raise the flag as long as they've got a pre-paid shipping label (which, as I said, you can get through paypal). I sent two first-class packages yesterday without a trip to the post office by sticking them in the mailbox.

~ boxes add weight and, if they aren't priority mail boxes (which you can get for free), will cost you 50c or more each which is another expense. padded envelopes are also stupidly expensive. Dollar Tree (and probably other places) sell 6 large non-padded envelopes for $1 (or about 18c each after tax). I'm guessing your bunnies will fit into one of those. when sending something 13 oz or less, I *always* put it in one of those envelopes if at all possible, "padding" it myself if needed (because a 1' square sheet of bubble wrap + an unpadded envelope comes out cheaper than just buying a padded envelope ).

I've never had an issue (damage, tearing, etc.) mailing stuff in non-padded envelops (for items that might break, I'll use bubble-wrap to pad it, but I don't use bubble-wrap if only shipping fabric/sewn items). you can get quite a bit into those envelopes - I sent a yard of fleece to someone last week, so the envelope was like 5'' thick or something. since you would be stuffing the envelopes pretty full, I do recommend using mailing tape to reinforce the corners and, if you're worried, maybe the seams.

~ you can set up a basic PayPal business account for free (if you already have a personal account, you can opt to change the existing account to a business one). when collecting payments through PayPal + making shipping labels directly from your PayPal account, PayPal auto-inserts the person's shipping address onto the label, so you never have to worry about a typo or mistake when copying the address. the shipping labels are auto-purchased with funds from your PayPal balance (ie the money someone just paid you) and when you print the shipping label, they're automatically sent an email from PayPal with the tracking info for their order.

you can maintain a balance in your PayPal account with your income and use it for online purchases, or you can transfer the money to your bank account free of charge.

~ with PayPal, you can send an invoice to someone using their email address which has the details (item cost, shipping cost, etc.) and a link they can use to pay the invoice... they don't HAVE to have PayPal to pay it, they can also use a credit or debit card without needing a PayPal account. the invoice doesn't cost anything to send, however PayPal does take a cut of 30c + 2.9% when the customer pays.

using the invoice system, you could do sales and shipping through paypal without needing to set up a website or go through a selling/auction site of any type (for example, if you wanted to arrange sales by talking to people via PM on RO).

~ if you do want to set up a website, I recommend Weebly - it's very easy to use! if you want a domain that doesn't tack on ".weebly" (or /, I don't remember) at the end, you've gotta purchase a domain... however, if you're ok with them adding "weebly" into the domain name, you can use a free one and you can still pick whatever domain name you want. while you CAN upgrade to weebly Pro for a price, there's honestly **** near no incentive to use the paid version - there's *very* little that you can't do with the free version.

TLDR: you can get a PayPal business account (which can be upgraded, but there's really no incentive to at all for a small online business to upgrade) and - if you want one - a nice website (as basic or as complex as you want) that's easy to make for NO cost at all. you can collect payments via PayPal (where people can pay by debit card, credit card, bank account or paypal balance) through your website and/or by sending invoices for a cost of 30c + 2.9% per transaction. by using PayPal to make shipping labels, you can get cheaper first class shipping rates (and the cheaper "online prices" if you use priority mail) and you can just stick packages in your mailbox to mail them without ever leaving home.

if you want priority mail to be an option, you can order official "priority mail" boxes in whatever size(s) you want in quantities of 10 or 25 off the USPS website and have them delivered to your home (both the boxes and the delivery are 100% free).

(if you have any questions at all about setting up/using a PayPal business account, sending invoices, shipping packages, making a website using Weebly and/or any other small business stuff, feel free to PM me - I've had to learn all of that in order to get my online store up and running.)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, thanks Jennifer for the info! I don't think I knew any of that before. And actually my father ran an online business some time ago. So hopefully he'll be able to help me out. Thanks for the idea of selling via pm I like that idea. And thanks for telling me about the packages, I didn't know you could just stick it in the mail box.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2013)

yup, just like you would do with a letter, as long as you've got a pre-paid shipping label on it!

it's *so* nifty, especially since I'm half-nocturnal! the fact that I'm not always awake during the closest post office's business hours never causes any delays in getting things shipped, which means any orders I get are always in the post office's hands the next morning at the latest unless the order includes a custom (ie made-to-order) toy. well, unless they come in after about 9:30 pm on a Saturday, since the late night post office location closes at 10 pm on Saturday and doesn't open until 1 pm on Sunday


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 21, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> yup, just like you would do with a letter, as long as you've got a pre-paid shipping label on it!
> 
> it's *so* nifty, especially since I'm half-nocturnal! the fact that I'm not always awake during the closest post office's business hours never causes any delays in getting things shipped, which means any orders I get are always in the post office's hands the next morning at the latest unless the order includes a custom (ie made-to-order) toy. well, unless they come in after about 9:30 pm on a Saturday, since the late night post office location closes at 10 pm on Saturday and doesn't open until 1 pm on Sunday



I know, they close so early. Here the closest post office closes at 3:30 but on May 18 they are going to close at 12:00 so I think shipping from the mailbox is a great idea.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2013)

wow, that's nuts. the little strip-mall mini post office that's less than a mile from my house as well as the major location (that actually deals with out-going stuff, too) a couple miles away are both open 8:30 am to 6 pm on weekdays and 8:30 to 1 pm on Saturday. the location behind the airport, which is 4.5 miles away, is open 8 am to 10 pm Mon-Sat and 1 pm to 8 pm on Sunday. the hours and locations are actually pretty convenient, but I still thoroughly appreciate being able to mail packages without leaving the house.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 21, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> wow, that's nuts. the little strip-mall mini post office that's less than a mile from my house as well as the major location (that actually deals with out-going stuff, too) a couple miles away are both open 8:30 am to 6 pm on weekdays and 8:30 to 1 pm on Saturday. the location behind the airport, which is 4.5 miles away, is open 8 am to 10 pm Mon-Sat and 1 pm to 8 pm on Sunday. the hours and locations are actually pretty convenient, but I still thoroughly appreciate being able to mail packages without leaving the house.



Wow, you have much better hours than us. But I agree its much easier to just walk down your driveway and shove a package in the mailbox instead of having to drive 15 minutes to a post office.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I got the main body crocheted up, and I'm noticing that the rapid decrease causes a really pronounced rippling that won't smooth out. I notice it showed up in your samples, too. What would you think of tweaking it so the decrease was spread over one or two more rounds, similar to the gradual increase at the beginning? 

I also did two front paws so far. The first one is all brown just so I could get a feel for it, then the second one I started with cream and used that for the first 3 rounds, then switched to brown  I like it! Now to make a second one with a cream paw, then I'll move to other parts  I'm going to do the back feet the same way.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Well, I got the main body crocheted up, and I'm noticing that the rapid decrease causes a really pronounced rippling that won't smooth out. I notice it showed up in your samples, too. What would you think of tweaking it so the decrease was spread over one or two more rounds, similar to the gradual increase at the beginning?
> 
> I also did two front paws so far. The first one is all brown just so I could get a feel for it, then the second one I started with cream and used that for the first 3 rounds, then switched to brown  I like it! Now to make a second one with a cream paw, then I'll move to other parts  I'm going to do the back feet the same way.



Great you got the body done! :thumbup. Yes, I'll try to alter the pattern and make the deacreases more spread out. I'll see what I can do.

The front paws sound good! I think yours will look great! I like that you are switching colors for the paws. I bet it looks great! I can't wait to see what your bunny looks like.

On another note, I'm creating a pattern for a small bunny. I could either use it for a baby bunny or a miniature version of adult bunnies. I think I'll use it for both.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 22, 2013)

So far:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, its looking really good Missy! I bet it will be a very nice looking bunny. It looks really great, and for a first time amigurumi its really good. Are you going to make it look like Monty? or are you just crocheting any bunny just to see how it turns out.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'm making it kinda Monty-like. I dunno why my first attempt at this post didn't get sent. I probably went to the first page to look at the pics of yours without posting my reply first. duh.

Anyway, I'm a little further along now. I did one back leg so far, and it seemed like it was coming out really short, so I added one round of SC when it was still 10 stitches, and an additional round of 20 after the increase. Maybe it'll look better once it's all sewn together, or maybe it'll look funny  We'll see.

I jumped forward and started working on the foot pads. I made one per the original pattern, with 3 toes, then experimented with redistributing the stitches to allow for 4 toes so it's more realistic. I can type out what I did if you want to offer that option in the pattern.

Here's a shot of the original, then my first attempt at 4 toes, then the second try. I like the far right one the best  I'm going to do 1 of cream and 1 of brown for each foot so they'll have light soles


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 23, 2013)

When I made the white bunny, it seemed like its legs needed to be a little taller, so I added 2 rounds of 20 and that seemed to do the trick. Also, to see what it will look like you can pin it on to the body and to the foot if you want.

I think your foot pattern looks more realistic than theirs. Yes, it would be great if you could share the pattern! I think yours look much better.

Everything is looking good so far! I can't wait to see how your bunny looks when fully assembled. How much of the bunny do you have done now, how many body parts?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got enough done that it's starting to look like roadkill  Poor crochet bunny






Top of the one back foot I finished:





Bottom view:





It feels like the head came out a little small, but I'll wait and see how it looks once I make the ears.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 23, 2013)

It is looking pretty good! I can't wait to see how it looks when its done. When I first made my bunny I was afraid it wouldn't look good when all sewed together, but once it was sewn together it was better than I thought it would be.

Also, a tip about the feet, when I made my bunny I made the first base part of the foot and then I made the second one but instead of finishing off I went ahead and slip stitched the two base feet together than I stopped and left a big enough gap for me to turn it inside out.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 24, 2013)

Ah, okay. I wasn't sure since there aren't really any assembly instructions  I was also a little worried about trying to do something like that because it seems like my gauge is so tight that everything is coming out small. Hmm, I flipped the foot that I'm slipstitching now and it looks interesting that way too, but I'll just leave it with the seam out so it matches the one I already made. Tester bunny will be a little special.

I just realized I don't have any black or other eye-colored yarn, so I might cut out felt circles for the eyes and sew them on with embroidery floss. Eeeeee I'm getting so excited that I'm nearing the finish of this little guy


----------



## Elliot (Apr 24, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I made a new white bunny from the same pattern as the brown bunny. I tried to correct the problems the old one has. Here it is. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are both adorable. One tiny suggestion you might try. Put a tiny square of white in each eye, to give them a more lifelike look.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 24, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Ah, okay. I wasn't sure since there aren't really any assembly instructions  I was also a little worried about trying to do something like that because it seems like my gauge is so tight that everything is coming out small. Hmm, I flipped the foot that I'm slipstitching now and it looks interesting that way too, but I'll just leave it with the seam out so it matches the one I already made. Tester bunny will be a little special.
> 
> I just realized I don't have any black or other eye-colored yarn, so I might cut out felt circles for the eyes and sew them on with embroidery floss. Eeeeee I'm getting so excited that I'm nearing the finish of this little guy


 
Sorry about no assembly instuctions. I was going too. But then I thought ah well know one will probably even use this pattern except me and I already know how to assemble it. Hopefully the pictures will help. I don't crochet really tightly so maybe thats why mine is bigger than yours. 

I think felt eyes would still look pretty good. But how will you make the mouth? I embriodered my bunnies mouths, but you could draw it with a marker. I always get excited when nearing the end of my project too. It is pretty exciting.

Also yes, it would be great if you could type out your four toed foot pattern. I think it looks much more realistic!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 24, 2013)

Elliot said:


> I think they are both adorable. One tiny suggestion you might try. Put a tiny square of white in each eye, to give them a more lifelike look.


 
Good idea, I'll try that out and see how it looks.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd probably embroider it with some DMC floss or pearl cotton since I don't have black yarn  If I had some tiny hooks I could probably crochet some round eyes out of the black pearl cotton, buuuut I don't have tiny hooks yet. Smallest I have so far is an F. Noob!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm, I think these ears need to be longer  I'm going to fiddle with them a little.

In the meantime, here's the change I made to the foot base to produce 4 toes:
Rnd 1-2 are unchanged
Rnd 3: 2 hdc in first st, hdc in next 8 sts, [5 dc in next st, sc in next st], repeat [ ] 3 more times, hdc in next 8 sts, 2 hdc in last st, join.
Make 2 for each foot, or one of main color (MC) and one of contrasting color (CC) for each foot. Attach to Leg piece with MC side up.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 25, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I'd probably embroider it with some DMC floss or pearl cotton since I don't have black yarn  If I had some tiny hooks I could probably crochet some round eyes out of the black pearl cotton, buuuut I don't have tiny hooks yet. Smallest I have so far is an F. Noob!



I have some tiny hooks and some big hooks. I suppose its best to have both big and small. I think the floss or cotton would look nice on the rabbit.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 25, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Hmm, I think these ears need to be longer  I'm going to fiddle with them a little.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the change I made to the foot base to produce 4 toes:
> Rnd 1-2 are unchanged
> ...



Yes, Monty's ears are huge! You will definitely need to change the pattern around a little. 

Thanks for the foot pattern, I like how realistic yours is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you got your crochet Monty finished yet? If you have, post pics ASAP! 

Also, a tip about the ears, my crochet bunny's ears flop a lot so a suggestion, you could put some wire in the ears to hold them up and make them poseable. Even if your crochet bunny's ears are already sewed on you can still shove some wire through the stitches.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 26, 2013)

No, not yet. I did an ear per the pattern and it feels too small and I want to make the inner ear cream, so I'm going to fiddle with it tonight. Since it needs wire anyway, it shouldn't hurt to make it bigger


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> No, not yet. I did an ear per the pattern and it feels too small and I want to make the inner ear cream, so I'm going to fiddle with it tonight. Since it needs wire anyway, it shouldn't hurt to make it bigger



Yes, the pattern for the ear is definitely too small for Monty's ears. Hers are huge! I think the inner ear would look nice in a different color. It would look more realistic.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, if you wanted you could try putting fur on your crochet bunny. Here is a tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAggGMxlJ4o but, it may take a long time to put fur on your bunny because I have started putting fur on my white crochet bunny and it is taking rather long . But I'll post pictures once I'm finished. If I ever finish it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 5, 2013)

Left: original ear. Right: my re-invention that took inspiration from the pattern used for Wendell the Wandering Wabbit







I slip-stitched the bottom shut before finishing off (with a long tail that will be used for assembly), then the bottom edge will be folded in half before attaching to head to help it stand up, and I like the shape it gives it.

Like so:





(pardon Monty eating cecals in the background)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

I like your new ear. It looks great! And it does look like Monty's ear. Its the same shape and size. I can't wait to see your finished bunny. I'm sure it will look awesome!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 5, 2013)

Have you decided if you can sell these yet? I'd love bunnies that look like my boys


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 6, 2013)

I finished the last few parts tonight and got the head assembled. Sadly, I said yes to an extra shift at work tomorrow so I have to go to bed at a decent time...like now. Boo hiss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Tucker* said:


> Have you decided if you can sell these yet? I'd love bunnies that look like my boys



I'm still thinking about it. I'll probably sell them soon. But I have to fix the problem of making furry bunnies. Like lionheads and angoras. There is a tutorial of how to put fur on your crochet work and making it fluffy. But it takes a while to do. But I can still price the furry bunnies a bit higher. I'm not sure yet, but they should be for sale soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow Missy, its really looking good! I love the head. And those ears look exactly like Monty's, the perfect size! And I think its cool that the ears stand up by them selves without needing wire. Maybe I should make some ears like that from now on. Great job! I can't wait to see it fully assembled.


----------



## kmaben (May 6, 2013)

I so need one of these. Can I pull the lonely and deployed card? I have a Franklin with me but need a Kai!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I so need one of these. Can I pull the lonely and deployed card? I have a Franklin with me but need a Kai!



Well I'll probably be selling them soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I dunno, that's a pretty good Flemish mouth...



If i didn't know where rabbits mouths go and why they go there, i would want to give it a big kiss on the lips! :hearts


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Haha Anette, I would do the same thing too!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 6, 2013)

Presenting...Mini Monty!!!
































Hey, what's this? *lick*






I thought it was funny that she pays more attention to this than to the fairly realistic stuffed bunny I bought her 9 months ago. Although this one probably smells like me, since I made it, haha. Maybe that makes it more interesting. I'll get some facial details on it soon! I got called into work and managed to tweak my neck, so I could only stand to look down long enough to get the parts sewn together...and I couldn't wait to share 

The head is a little wobbly. I tried tacking it down a couple more times, but it's still wobbly. One of my front legs came out thinner than the other, argh.
I really like the head shape.

Oh, and you should probably figure out what the gauge for the bunny *should* be, and tell people to use a smaller or larger hook to match it. Mine is clearly a different size than your original brown one because I crochet tighter  I did mine with an H hook. (I'm a fashion design major, so I can totally relate if this is making it seem like writing patterns for the masses is overly complicated)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Ooo, I love it! It looks great! And very realistic! Great Job!  I can't wait to see it with its facial features.

Haha, that's cute that Monty pays more attention to it than the other plush bunny. Yes, its probably because it smells like you. And the fact that it looks like a real bunny might help. 

My first crochet bunnny's head was a litte wobbly too. So I undid my sewing stitches and I resewed it. I sewed it by pulling the cheeks down a little and than I sewed it on to the body. Its kind of hard to explain. I can post a picture tutorial if you want.

I think its front legs still look pretty good. Even if one is slightly thinner than the other. I liked the head shape a lot too. I liked how realistic its shaped.

Yeah, you crochet tighter than I do. Maybe I should figure out the gauge. But since this is my second pattern I have created I'm not exactly sure how to determine the gauge. I'm sure google will help. I'll search about it right away.

Overall, I think your bunny looks great! I love how everything looks. Fantastic job!


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> yup, just like you would do with a letter, as long as you've got a pre-paid shipping label on it!
> 
> it's *so* nifty, especially since I'm half-nocturnal! the fact that I'm not always awake during the closest post office's business hours never causes any delays in getting things shipped, which means any orders I get are always in the post office's hands the next morning at the latest unless the order includes a custom (ie made-to-order) toy. well, unless they come in after about 9:30 pm on a Saturday, since the late night post office location closes at 10 pm on Saturday and doesn't open until 1 pm on Sunday



I wish we could do that here. Would save time and sometimes money (if you have to drive there). We have to join a "postal program" to have items picked up, unless you send your package via a courier which are usually more expensive. And unless you send at least 50 packages a week or something like that, they wont approve your application to join. 

I love Australia because it's where im from, but sometimes i just want to tell Australia to go *BLEEP* itself and move overseas because were a ridiculously greedy country. :grumpy:

Mini Monty looks so cool! I will get around to pulling my needles out one day and attempt to crochet something. ^.^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Anette, if you want, I'll give you my crochet bunny pattern to try it out for yourself.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Anette, if you want, I'll give you my crochet bunny pattern to try it out for yourself.



Ok, thanks Elise, I'll give it a go one of these days. =)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Sure, whenever you like! I'll give you the pattern.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

I designed a new crochet bunny pattern. Its small and I tried to make it look as realistic as possible. Here it is.













^ Before I put the eyes on.





















So what do you all think? Should I change anything? I know one thing I want to change, I'm going to make its feet a bit longer. I don't know about anything else. What do you think?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

I guess I keep downsizing with my crochet bunnies because this is my newest crochet bunny creation.

























Please excuse my dirty fingernails. I was gardening and I just quickly washed my hands so it didn't clean my fingernails completely.

So what do you guys think? Should I change anything?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jun 10, 2013)

Cute! That's all I've got


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww it's adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Emily!


----------

